# Boot9Strap Shirts!



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 7, 2017)

I MIGHT be creating Boot9Strap shirts for a limited time on Teespring.
Since creation of a shirt screen is expensive, but printing out shirts is cheap, I will make them if there is enough demand.
If you would like a shirt, please leave a comment down below, or a like. (I know about polls, but I'm afraid of scammers (fail) spammers or something).
I will probably be creating them in one type, using the standard gray badge.


Spoiler: The Badge











(I have already secured permission to use this)
If there is enough demand for others, I may make them in other badge colors.
I will wait 2 weeks for people to notice, and I'll look at the number of requests from there.


----------



## Cjmcgiv (Nov 7, 2017)

Depending on the price I would buy one and the different color badges would be nice!


----------



## Bernhard (Nov 7, 2017)

would also buy one cuz why not xD


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 7, 2017)

This is bound to be the next "Cubic Smealum" isn't it?


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd definitely buy it if the badge is green over a black t-shirt, my favorite team of colors.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 7, 2017)

I would definitely wear that around


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 7, 2017)

Cjmcgiv said:


> Depending on the price I would buy one and the different color badges would be nice!


The price is currently about $13. May change.


----------



## Cjmcgiv (Nov 7, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> The price is currently about $13. May change.


If that's USD then it's about $16.50 In CAD which is pretty good, consider me sold!


----------



## I pwned U! (Nov 7, 2017)

Good luck getting anyone to buy shirts. I never got any sales with my Cubic Smealum design.


----------



## Natsuru (Nov 7, 2017)

Depends on the design and where I can buy it.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 7, 2017)

Did you ask permission from the artist? I don't think he will like you making money off his work.
@erman1337


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 7, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Did you ask permission from the artist? I don't think he will like you making money off his work.
> @erman1337


It was F4lk, and he said yes.
I asked him if he wanted a portion, but he didn't want any.


----------



## cots (Nov 7, 2017)

If they come in 3X size I'll buy one.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 7, 2017)

cots said:


> If they come in 3X size I'll buy one.


Likely S-5X.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 7, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> It was F4lk, and he said yes.
> I asked him if he wanted a portion, but he didn't want any.


in that case, I would amend your post, so people don't keep asking.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 7, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> It was F4lk, and he said yes.
> I asked him if he wanted a portion, but he didn't want any.


Erman drew the badge, not F4lk.


----------



## Joom (Nov 7, 2017)

'_>' Please no.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd buy one, I like the day 1 installer badge.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 7, 2017)

So, you are basically putting out a label to everyone saying you are a pirate.


----------



## zoogie (Nov 7, 2017)

Joom said:


> '_>' Please no.


'<_' Gimmie shirt


----------



## Jayro (Nov 7, 2017)

jurassicplayer said:


> So, you are basically putting out a label to everyone saying you are a pirate.


Nah, more like a "homebrew enthusiast".


----------



## zoogie (Nov 7, 2017)

jurassicplayer said:


> So, you are basically putting out a label to everyone saying you are a pirate.


Boot9strap is so obscure the outside world won't have the slightest clue what it's about. That's what makes it cool: it's like an indie band no one's ever heard of.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 7, 2017)

Does anyone care that someone is going to be profiting off someone else's work?


----------



## linuxares (Nov 7, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Does anyone care that someone is going to be profiting off someone else's work?


I do, but people are scummy no matter what so... it won't stop them?


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Nov 7, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Does anyone care that someone is going to be profiting off someone else's work?


Normally yes, I do. But I'm still salty over what Erman did to Themely, so in this instance... No. I don't.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Nov 7, 2017)

you would probably have to re-make the badge anyway as that's tiny and would be pointless on a tshirt


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 7, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Does anyone care that someone is going to be profiting off someone else's work?


It said in your post that it was F4lk!


Quantumcat said:


> http://www.boot9strap.com/resources/images/badge.png (by @F4LK)





Spoiler: Proof










I'm not the person who likes to profit off other people.
Also, erman told me he did not draw it.


Spoiler: More Proof


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 7, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> you would probably have to re-make the badge anyway as that's tiny and would be pointless on a tshirt


Yes, I am enlarging it and editing it a bit.


----------



## aos10 (Nov 7, 2017)

do you have samples? what sizes avaiable?
or just one size?


----------



## yardie (Nov 7, 2017)

I pwned U! said:


> Good luck getting anyone to buy shirts. I never got any sales with my Cubic Smealum design.


your shirts were horrible designed
count me out of this nerd nonsense


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 7, 2017)

Ok, sorry! I thought I credited him. I was mistaken. Have fun :-p


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 8, 2017)

aos10 said:


> do you have samples? what sizes avaiable?
> or just one size?


It'll be S-5XL.
It'll have a modified version of the gray Boot9Strap installer badge, with some text on the back, probably saying #FIRM or #.firm.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 8, 2017)

Why would anyone wear a t-shirt with a console hacking software logo on it?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 8, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Why would anyone wear a t-shirt with a console hacking software logo on it?





zoogie said:


> Boot9strap is so obscure the outside world won't have the slightest clue what it's about. That's what makes it cool: it's like an indie band no one's ever heard of.


----------



## Giodude (Nov 8, 2017)

I would be up for this, but only if @Quantumcat got around to giving me the day one badge XD...... Or at least whoever distributes and handles the website, I never quite understood that.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 8, 2017)

Giodude said:


> I would be up for this, but only if @Quantumcat got around to giving me the day one badge XD...... Or at least whoever distributes and handles the website, I never quite understood that.


Yeah, it's @Quantumcat I once jokingly asked her to add me as a day 112 installer. She never did write back, though I'm fine with that.


----------



## Giodude (Nov 8, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Yeah, it's @Quantumcat I once jokingly asked her to add me as a day 112 installer. She never did write back, though I'm fine with that.


I just showed proof of me literally being the 1st person to comment saying it was safe XD.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 8, 2017)

Giodude said:


> I just showed proof of me literally being the 1st person to comment saying it was safe XD.


Oh my god...you're Giodude...I thought this whole time you were Glodude...I suck.


----------



## Quantumcat (Nov 8, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Yeah, it's @Quantumcat I once jokingly asked her to add me as a day 112 installer. She never did write back, though I'm fine with that.


I plan to go through all my unread messages at some point and add people to the site but I haven’t felt like it yet :-p


----------

